# trotar, trote



## moonlight7

¡Hola, amigos!
Quisiera saber si en todos los países hispanohablantes (o, por lo menos, en gran mayoría) estas dos palabras "trotar" y "trote" se entienden como "correr lentamente".
Por ejemplo, ella sale a trotar todos los días. 

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## jorgema

Hola, moonlight.
Creo que trotar se entendería en mi país, a pesar de que no es un verbo muy usado a nivel coloquial. Justamente en el contexto de deportes es donde se usa más, lo que no impide que en tu ejemplo la mayoría de la gente empleara normalmente correr.
El problema con trotar para mí, es que inevitablemente me viene a la mente la imagen de alguien montado en un caballo. Por otro lado, en el DRAE no se indica que trote o trotar equivalgan a 'correr lentamente'.


----------



## flljob

Ella sale a trotar todos los días

Aunque a mí (cuestiones del idiolecto) se me viene a la cabeza la imagen de la yegua del faraón del Cantar de los cantares, en México también se usa con el sentido que tiene en la frase que nos das.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

Desconocido por estos lares con este significado.
Lo descubrí en la película La nana, película chilena.

Hasta luego


----------



## Peón

Dependiendo del contexto, aquí se entendería perfectamente "trotar" como correr lentamente. Pero ocurre que la palabra, no sé por qué, está alejándose del trote humano y está siendo reemplazada por "correr". De hecho, yo troto tres veces por semana, pero digo:_ -Corro tres veces por semana. _
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Por favor, por favor.
Acá la gente no trota ni corre... hace "running", OK?
_


----------



## jorgema

Peón said:


> Dependiendo del contexto, aquí se entendería perfectamente "trotar" como correr lentamente. Pero ocurre que la palabra, no sé por qué, está alejándose del trote humano y está siendo reemplazada por "correr". De hecho, yo troto tres veces por semana, pero digo:_ -Corro tres veces por semana. _
> Saludos



Hola, Peón.
¿Quiere decir que a ti te resulta muy usual *trote *para traducir el inglés "_jogging"_? Como dije, en principio a mí me trae la imagen de caballos. Sólo hace relativamente poco tiempo vengo escuchando trotar y trote para lo que en mi infancia era simplemente 'salir a correr', y que luego la moda anglófona comenzó a llamar de manera impropia '_footing_' y luego, con un poco más de información, _jogging_.
Por eso digo que la gente en el Perú entendería trote y trotar usados para llamar a ese deporte, pero que lo más común sería decir correr.


----------



## Peón

Los que "_hacen running_" (así se llama ahora a esa actividad deportiva aquí también), hacen fondos (carreras largas), pasadas (carreras cortas y rápidas), intervalos, fartleks y *trotan* (corren lentamente). Quiero decir que la palabra "trotar", por lo menos aquí, está quedando como una actividad que forma parte del entrenamiento del "_running_".

PD. Amplio la respuesta a la pregunta de *jorgema*: creo que _jogging _ya está pasando al olvido y _footing _nunca terminó de asentarse. Creo que hay varios hilos sobre el tema. Trote, como dije, se entiende perfectamente como "correr lentamente", pero ahora es parte del "running". Tiene sus variantes: "trote", "trote suave", "trote al 60%", etc. 

Saludos


----------



## jorgema

Peón said:


> Trote, como dije, se entiende perfectamente como "correr lentamente", pero ahora es parte del "running". Tiene sus variantes: "trote", "trote suave", "trote al 60%", etc.
> 
> Saludos



No, si a mí me gusta el término *trotar *como nombre para esta actividad deportiva, que tiene la ventaja de reemplazar anglicismos. Lo que me llamó la atención es lo que dijiste antes: que la palabra se estaba alejando del trote humano, cuando (de acuerdo con la definición del diccionario) parece que siempre estuvo algo alejada. 
Y otra cosa además, tal vez tendremos que reevaluar an algún momento expresiones como "al trote" que sí son bastante comunes y que se refieren más bien a hacer algo rapidamente.


----------



## Peón

jorgema said:


> No, si a mí me gusta el término *trotar *como nombre para esta actividad deportiva, que tiene la ventaja de reemplazar anglicismos. Lo que me llamó la atención es lo que dijiste antes: que la palabra se estaba alejando del trote humano, cuando (de acuerdo con la definición del diccionario) parece que siempre estuvo algo alejada.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Parecería lógico usar "trote"/"trotar" en vez del inexplicable "hacer running" (no se diga en este caso que la expresión inglesa es más corta que la castellana), pero el idioma y sus hablante tienen sus razones y uno no puede hacer nada.

Respecto de la antigüedad del uso, pues aquí se usaba desde la época en  que yo iba a la primaria (posterior a la revolución francesa), cuando el profesor nos decía "hoy vamos a hacer media hora de trote". Creo que se usaba en toda la Argentina. Por eso me animé a decir que la palabra se está alejando del "trote" humano y como actividad en sí misma.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Por aquí ni _trotar_ ni _running_. Y, afortunadamente, pasó la moda de hablar del _jogging_.
Se sale a *correr*, lisa y llanamente. Se da por entendido que si es por un buen rato tienes que hacerlo *lentamente*, no hay más remedio.


----------



## Cal inhibes

El *trote *y el *galope *son las dos velocidades de los caballos. (En el primero el caballo no arquea el lomo para ganar distancia, en el segundo sí). Por analogía, el *trote* en los humanos es la velocidad en que no se estiran las piernas al máximo para ganar distancia. Es una manera de correr en que lo importante no es avanzar, sino flexionar las piernas. Existe, inclusive, el trote estacionario, en que no se avanza en absoluto.


----------



## moonlight7

Lord Darktower said:


> Por aquí ni _trotar_ ni _running_. Y, afortunadamente, pasó la moda de hablar del _jogging_.
> Se sale a *correr*, lisa y llanamente. Se da por entendido que si es por un buen rato tienes que hacerlo *lentamente*, no hay más remedio.



¿Y cuando ustedes necesitan un sustantivo, qué dicen? ¿La carrera?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Aunque no sea un foro de equitación, Sr. Cal inhibes, recuerde que el caballo tiene una tercera forma de andar, que es el *
paso.
*(Por cierto, para volver al hilo, es una actividad que gana adeptos entre los humanos a costa de correr o trotar: *andar. *Ahora se sale a andar como ejercicio aeróbico idóneo).
​Un saludo.


----------



## Lord Darktower

moonlight7 said:


> ¿Y cuando ustedes necesitan un sustantivo, qué dicen? ¿La carrera?


¿Por qué no? ¿Para definir qué?


----------



## Peón

Lord Darktower said:


> Por aquí ni _trotar_ ni _running_. Y, afortunadamente, pasó la moda de hablar del _jogging_.
> Se sale a *correr*, lisa y llanamente. Se da por entendido que si es por un buen rato tienes que hacerlo *lentamente*, no hay más remedio.



El tema, *Lord* , es cuando ese "salir a correr" se convierte en una actividad deportiva. _-¿Y qué actividad deportiva hace Ud.?, _pregunta insidioso, achicando los ojos y mirando sobre los anteojos el cardiólogo.  Y si uno corre regularmente ¿qué le contesta? ¿*Corro*? ¿*Hago running*? ¿*Troto*? Dat is de cuestión.


----------



## sesperxes

Hola Peón: 

como corredor habitual (y padre de atleta federado), te confirmo totalmente los términos argentinos que propones, también para España. El trotar es un correr ligero, desganado, generalmente para calentar o, después de hacer series, para no parar de golpe, sino ir bajando de ritmo (y pulsaciones) lentamente. La gente no "sale a trotar": sale a correr y una parte de ese entreno es el trote.

Y luego, como apuntan otros en este Foro,  se vé que cada vez somos menos los corredores: ahora nos llaman runners ("ráners", pero según en que competición acabamos siendo "rúners") y hacemos running (rúnin). Incluso en las tiendas especializadas, tienes que ir con el Webster en la mano para saber a qué sección tienes que ir a comprarte unas puñeteras zapatillas de deporte (¿running?, ¿trekking?, ¿indoor?, ¿outdoor?, ¿trail?, ¿cross?, ¿casual? ¿training? ¿competition?).

Un saludo.


----------



## moonlight7

Lord Darktower said:


> ¿Por qué no? ¿Para definir qué?



Por ejemplo, si digo en España: Ayer, durante la carrera, me encontré con un amigo, ¿la gente entenderá que estaba corriendo?


----------



## jorgema

Peón said:


> El tema, *Lord* , es cuando ese "salir a correr" se convierte en una actividad deportiva. _-¿Y qué actividad deportiva hace Ud.?, _pregunta insidioso, achicando los ojos y mirando sobre los anteojos el cardiólogo.  Y si uno corre regularmente ¿qué le contesta? ¿*Corro*? ¿*Hago running*? ¿*Troto*? Dat is de cuestión.



Aunque la pregunta es para el Lord, en un caso como ese yo respondería_ "salgo a correr / corro todas las mañanas"_. Carrera lo entiendo más como una competencia contra otra persona.


----------



## jorgema

moonlight7 said:


> Por ejemplo, si digo en España: Ayer, durante la carrera, me encontré con un amigo, ¿la gente entenderá que estaba corriendo?



Esa frase más todavía la entendería como que estaba en una competencia; y ni siquiera como participante, sólo de espectador. Yo diría _'ayer mientras/cuando corría, me encontré con un amigo'_.


----------



## moonlight7

jorgema said:


> Aunque la pregunta es para el Lord, en un caso como ese yo respondería_ "salgo a correr / corro todas las mañanas"_. Carrera lo entiendo más como una competencia contra otra persona.



O sea, ¿no existe un sustantivo derivado del verbo "correr" para esta actividad?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Mi vocabulario en este ámbito difiere de el del Sr. serperxes, que adivino muy aficionado. Lo mío es lo de muchísima gente, actividad liviana para evitar anquilosamientos (aunque dudo que cuando salga a diario a correr diga en su casa: "Familia, que salgo a trotar". O a lo mejor sí, no sé).
Los que salimos con la fresca a correr con las zapatillas con las que a lo mejor después damos un paseo en bicicleta, vamos a dar una _carrerita_. Si por la tarde encontramos a un amigo y se lo queremos contar, pues decimos eso: "en la _carrerita_ de esta mañana me he cruzado con la rubia espectacular que me contaste ayer". No veo más problema.


----------



## Peón

sesperxes said:


> Y luego, como apuntan otros en este Foro,  se vé que cada vez somos menos los corredores: ahora nos llaman runners ("ráners", pero según en que competición acabamos siendo "rúners") y hacemos running (rúnin). Incluso en las tiendas especializadas, tienes que ir con el Webster en la mano para saber a qué sección tienes que ir a comprarte unas puñeteras zapatillas de deporte (¿running?, ¿trekking?, ¿indoor?, ¿outdoor?, ¿trail?, ¿cross?, ¿casual? ¿training? ¿competition?).
> 
> Un saludo.



Sip. Pero al menos el espantoso "*ráner*" está perdiéndose por aquí. Si algún corredor  dice _-Soy ráner_, todos lo miramos con suspicacia, tratando de ocultar la media sonrisa. Así, la palabra irá lentamente al rincón de los recuerdos, aunque Nike, Saucony, NB  y Cía. la sigan usando en los avisos publicitarios. Quizás también "hacer running" vaya decantando al puro y simple "correr". 

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Tengo un cuñado muy aficionado a correr, de los que se apuntan a maratones y eso -está chalado-. Le voy a preguntar qué es lo que él hace, qué nombre tiene su actividad deportiva.


----------



## Peón

moonlight7 said:


> O sea, ¿no existe un sustantivo derivado del verbo "correr" para esta actividad?




Si es por sustantivos: _- En la *carrera* Nike 10 k me encontré con Juanita (_quiero decir que se entiende que se trata de una carrera en particular, como dice *jorge)*._ - En el *entrenamiento* me encontré con Juanita. - En la *corrida* me encontré con Juanita_

No veo muchos más sustantivos para la situación. Pero espera más opiniones


----------



## Lord Darktower

Peón said:


> _- En la *corrida* me encontré con Juanita_


¿Y por qué no? ¿Por qué no puede ir Ud. a los toros en calzonas y botines luciendo esa preciosa cinta de Adidas en su frente?


----------



## Peón

Lord Darktower said:


> ¿Y por qué no? ¿Por qué no puede ir Ud. a los toros en calzonas y botines luciendo esa preciosa cinta de Adidas en su frente?



Es que aquí no hay toros ni calzonas, Lord, solo Adidas. En el mejor de los caso, "corrida" se entendería como desbande/desbandada/huída precipitada, como ya sabemos muchos: "corrida bancaria".


----------



## Lord Darktower

Dice mi cuñado que el corre, que es corredor; aficionado, claro. Que cuando le preguntan qué actividad deportiva practica, me dice que contesta: "Corro". Y que el sustantivo que usa para definir lo que hace es "carrera de por la mañana". Así de simple.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Yo digo que salgo a trotar por la Rambla. Si dijese que salgo a correr, me crecería la nariz como a Pinocho.


----------



## Peón

Lord Darktower said:


> Y que el sustantivo que usa para definir lo que hace es "carrera de por la mañana". Así de simple.


O su cuñado es un hispano de viejo cuño que se resiste  a la invasión, o le está esquivando al bulto a la pregunta, Lord, y no se atreve a decirle que su actividad es el *running.  *Encontrar el sustantivo adecuado a esta actividad es el problema....


A la respuesta de Adolfo (N° 29): ¿y cómo denominarías  a esa actividad?, ¿*trote*? Sería excelente si fuese así.


----------



## Vampiro

Hace un tiempo me vino un ataque de juventud y me planifiqué para salir a correr por las noches, organicé mi horario... hasta ahí todo bien.
El problema comenzó cuando fui a una tienda a comprar unas zapatillas adecuadas, después de pasar de la ropa deportiva por no comprender qué significaba "primera capa, segunda capa, etc".  O correr ya no es lo que era, o el tiempo me vuelto medio idiota; salí con las manos vacías y opté por dejar esas horas para tomar una cerveza y tocar un poco la guitarra.
_


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> Hace un tiempo me vino un ataque de juventud y me planifiqué para salir a correr por las noches, organicé mi horario... hasta ahí todo bien.
> El problema comenzó cuando fui a una tienda a comprar unas zapatillas adecuadas, después de pasar la ropa deportiva y no comprender qué significaba "primera capa, segunda capa, etc".  O correr ya no es lo que era, o el tiempo me vuelto medio idiota; salí con las manos vacías y opté por dejar esas horas para tomar una cerveza y tocar un poco la guitarra.
> _



Pero tú vuelas, Vampi, ¿para qué quieres salir a correr?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Peón said:


> A la respuesta de Adolfo (N° 29): ¿y cómo denominarías  a esa actividad?, ¿*trote*? Sería excelente si fuese así.


Excelente, entonces, estimado, porque así lo llamo, trote, aunque el diccionario diga que tengo que ser yeguarizo para poder realizarlo. Y los humanos de aquí vamos "al trote", también, diga lo que diga el diccionario, tanto en sentido literal como figurado. Ejemplo: a Luis lo tienen al trote en su trabajo, no para ni para comer.
Saludos


----------



## Peón

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Excelente, entonces, estimado, porque así lo llamo, trote, aunque el diccionario diga que tengo que ser yeguarizo para poder realizarlo. Y los humanos de aquí vamos "al trote", también, diga lo que diga el diccionario, tanto en sentido literal como figurado. Ejemplo: a Luis lo tienen al trote en su trabajo, no para ni para comer.
> Saludos



Pues te seguiré en la campaña de denominar a las cosas por su nombre. 

La actividad que vilmente denominamos "*running"* debe llamarse "*trote"*, y esto por varias razones: 1) se usa en la Banda Oriental, uno de los mejores países del mundo (lo digo muy en serio, nada de bromas en este punto); 2) es una palabra castellana de vieja raigambre; 3) es una palabra corta; 4) es casi onomatopéyica y define a su objeto:uno la dice y escucha el ruido de los corredores ¿qué más pedir?; y 5) no tenemos nada mejor.

En cuanto a la identificación con los caballos: ojalá que cuando trote me identifiquen con tan noble animal.

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Peón said:


> O su cuñado es un hispano de viejo cuño que se resiste  a la invasión, o le está esquivando al bulto a la pregunta, Lord, y no se atreve a decirle que su actividad es el *running.  *Encontrar el sustantivo adecuado a esta actividad es el problema...


Oiga, que no, que no. Que mi cuñado tiene un sobrino, ya de esos de la nueva era, que sale a correr también de vez en cuando y dice que de _runninguear_, nada, que él corre. Por esta parte no nos hace falta _palabro_ nuevo. Y además, si lamamos trotar a correr despacio, ¿cómo hay que llamar a correr deprisa?


----------



## Vampiro

Lord Darktower said:


> Oiga, que no, que no. Que mi cuñado tiene un sobrino, ya de esos de la nueva era, que sale a correr también de vez en cuando y dice que de _runninguear_, nada, que él corre. Por esta parte no nos hace falta _palabro_ nuevo. Y además, si lamamos trotar a correr despacio, ¿cómo hay que llamar a correr deprisa?


En términos de velocidad: trotar --> correr --> picar.
¿Ve como hay términos para todo?
_


----------

